# EHD problem with replacement 211



## sixtiesstereo (Aug 8, 2011)

After our 211 developed some problems, tech support sent us a replacement
211. After setting it up and calling to activate it, it worked fine. However, I
then proceeded to hook our WD EHD which we had been using with the old 211 for two years. The new 211 recognized the USB device, checked it for DVR compatibility, then asked me to reboot. No luck.... The new 211 will not complete it's reboot cycle.
I can get it to reboot if I unplug the USB drive and do a hard reset, but if I
hook the USB drive up, the same thing happens, no reboot.
I called tech support, and they're sending me ANOTHER 211 since they think
it "may" be a bad USB port on the replacement. I don't feel that's likely, and I'm
starting to wonder if an EHD from one 211 can't be transferred to another 211.
That would be a major problem since this is my wife's 211/EHD and she has about 700 GB of programming she doesn't want to lose.
Any tech people here have any ideas? I did call tech support again about
this, and the third or fourth person I talked with said it "might be a smart card
issue" with the EHD having been used on the old 211. But he really didn't know. I said shouldn't it have given me an incompatibiilty message or at least
a reformat message? He didn't know. Any ideas on this would be appreciated.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

The EHD should be able to be transferred to the new receiver since they are the in the same family, and on the same account. You should get some sort of message to appear though, whether it says an external device has been connected, or something along those lines.

What does it do when it doesn't complete the reboot cycle? Does it freeze up or something?


----------



## sixtiesstereo (Aug 8, 2011)

The green light on the 211 comes on for a while (with a black screen) and
the light on the EHD moves for a while (showing HD activity), then the light
on the 211 goes out. After about ten minutes the same thing happens again
with a blue screen on the TV for a short time, and then the light on the 211
goes out again. I let it continue doing this for about two hours, and then gave
up, unplugged the USB cable, did a hard reboot, and the 211 came on normally.
So it only happens when the EHD is plugged in.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

Strange. To me, it does sound like a receiver problem thought

You should be getting some sort of message on the screen when you connect the EHD


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I would try to connect BLANK drive first.


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

I moved an EHD from my existing VIP211 to a new VIP211K and it recognized it just fine and is working. Existing shows recorded when connected to the old 211 showed up on the new 211K.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Grandude said:


> I moved an EHD from my existing VIP211 to a new VIP211K and it recognized it just fine and is working. Existing shows recorded when connected to the old 211 showed up on the new 211K.


It didn't help OP - your description is not different from original. He has a problem.


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

P Smith said:


> It didn't help OP - your description is not different from original. He has a problem.


I was responding to his wonder if:

I'm starting to wonder if an EHD from one 211 can't be transferred to another 211.

Sorry if that confused you.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Sorry, but it is obvious and explained many times by DIRT members last months, plus we knew that from beginning of EHD existence.


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

P Smith said:


> Sorry, but it is obvious and explained many times by DIRT members last months, plus we knew that from beginning of EHD existence.


Sorry that we have to disagree on this. The Op was obviously a new member here and I was just trying to ease his mind on the subject. Those of us that have been here a long time were/are fully aware that this subject has come up many, many times but being a new visitor to this forum he probably didn't even think to scan through or do a search on the forum.

Often times it is easier to give a quick answer to a simple question rather than send the person off on a quest for the answer.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

[I'm totally opposite to the motto - "feed them !" To learn, not to feed is the idea of living.]


----------

